# MAC-Spoofing with NetworkManager via nm-connection-editor

## moschlar

Hi!

I noticed on a friend's Ubuntu system, that he could simply enter a MAC address to spoof in nm-connection-editor.

I checked, but my version of networkmanager (0.8-r1 with +dhclient +gnutls +nss) on Gentoo doesn't even have the textbox to enter a MAC address.

Does anybody know what's the reason for that? 

Is it an ubuntu-specific patch that allows it?

Thx in advance

Moritz

----------

## audiodef

I'd like to know, too.

----------

